# QW Modifier-Is anyone else



## tina62 (Jun 14, 2013)

Is anyone else having a problem with the QW modifier on Medicare claims?  I work in urgent care and Medicare has begun to reject on CPTs labs where they had previously paid...Anyone know of recent changes to the QW modifier requirements?  Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## gost (Jun 14, 2013)

Try going to http://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Legislation/CLIA/Categorization_of_Tests.html and download the current list of waived tests.


----------

